# unable to contact your DHCP server



## DavinAngel

PLEASE HELP!!! I've been working on this for so long...I am running windows XP Service Pack 3...my modem and ethernet cable checked out fine...my computer is unable to renew my IP address. In command prompt, I run IPconfig and get a bad IP of 165.254.x.y. So I do ipconfig/release and then try ipconfig/renew and get this error message: an error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out. 

I'm not sure if this is relevant, but I have just recovered my system from the Ototal security protection" phony spyware protection.....
Please, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....THANK YOU


----------



## dai

check DHCP is enabled in services

check DHCP is enabled in the router


----------



## DavinAngel

Thanks...there is no router though and DHCP is enabled....any other thoughts?


----------



## dai

what does it list for ipconfig


----------



## greenbrucelee

reset the router and run a full virus scan from trend micros website.


----------



## DavinAngel

Ipconfig lists:
Connection-specific DNS suffix :
Autoconfiguration IP address : 169.254.5.57
Subnet Mask : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway :


----------



## dai

your default gateway numbers should be in there

which are the figures you use to access the router


----------



## DavinAngel

I don't understand your question? I have no router...my computer is pkugged directly in to the computer via an ethernet cable. I am able to access the internet on my laptop via the same modem and cable. 
How do I obtain the default gateway #'s?


----------



## dai

this explains it
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...config_incoming_tcpip_defaultgw.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## DavinAngel

The link you gave above does not explain what to do if I have no default gateway numbers listed...also which IP and subnet mask #'s would I input? The whole problem is that my computer cannot perform an ipconfig/renew because it cannot contact my DHCP server?


----------



## dai

your isp supplies the ip numbers

check the dhcp is enabled in services


----------



## DavinAngel

My isp is working fine and DHCP is enabled...for some reason my pc can't get good IP address, ant ideas why it wouldn't?? When I plug the modem into my laptop via the ethernet cable, it works fine


----------



## dai

in the tc/ip properties are your isp ip's entered on your computer


----------



## gcavan

Seeing as there is a lot of confusion in this thread, let's reset a moment. 

Davin, please state what equipment you have, what and how it is connected (to), and what is or is not operating correctly


----------



## DavinAngel

Ok...here's the breakdown...I am running windows XP, service pack 3. This PC is connected to a modem via an ethernet cable (both the modem and cable work properly when plugged in to my laptop). When I do an ipconfig, here is what comes up:
Connection-Specific DNS suffix:
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.5.57
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DHCP is enabled, however, when I try to do an ipconfig/ renew, this error message comes up: an error occurred while renewing interface local area connection : cannot contact your DHCP server. Request has


----------



## DavinAngel

...timed out. Here's what I've tried to do to fix it: 
Called my ISP to supply the IP address, to which they replied that my PC should automatically generate this and they do not assign them.
I have restarted and reset the modem.
I have made sure that DHCP is enabled.

Any more ideas? I am totally at a loss for what to do


----------



## CCT

Try a manual set; 

Click start, control panel, network connections and right click the NIC and click Properties and cursor over Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click it and click Properties and click on Use the following IP address and enter your data.

Similarly, click on Use the following DNS server addresses and enter your data.


----------



## DavinAngel

What data do I use though? Which #'s?


----------



## dai

set the radio button to obtain ip automatically


----------



## DavinAngel

What's the radio button? It is set to detect the IP automatically...it says it can't contact my DHCP server though??


----------



## dai

the radio button is the spot or box you click to enable the setting

which it indicates it is set correctly

what modem is it


----------



## CCT

Some info re 169.254.x.x; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/220874


----------



## gcavan

From a command prompt type *ping 127.0.0.1*

This will test the tcp/ip stack. If you get a good response then we start looking at the nic/drivers.


----------



## DavinAngel

I pinged 127.0.0.1 and it said it sent 32 bytes of data...4 packts sent 4 packets received and 0 lost...does that mean its working ok? What should I do next? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## CCT

This guide may help some (I hope) - to manually set the NIC/modem interface you need some data from the ISP as stated.

http://www.techhunt.org/node/52


----------



## DavinAngel

My ISP said they don't supply those #'s ???


----------



## dai

their help desk should run you through the setup on the phone that's what the help desk is for


----------



## ammsnd

before you go any further, Cable companies only give you one IP address to use. If you already have one assigned to your laptop then when you plug in the workstation or other pc you will not be able to get a second one. There is a configuration issue here that you are not addressing. The cable modem that you have does it give out an ip address like 192.... or do you get an external IP address like 67... or something like this from the pc that does get out? 
It seems the other that cannot get out just cannot get an ip address assigned to it. If your reformatted out your computer and installed the original OS then I would say you have a IP address problem connecting to your modem. Again Unless you had this setup before and had both working connecting to the internet then you should look at the equipment and make sure the cabling is connected correctly

PC1 ----Switch---cable modem
PC2---Switch----same modem above
the switch I am referring to is one that you may have that allows you to connect more than one pc at a time. Do you have this setup? or do you unplug your cable modem and connect the other pc to it?


----------



## gcavan

Davin: In a previous post, you stated that you can access internet with a second computer.Is this using the same modem and cable?

If so, try this. Make sure you have the drivers for your network interface card before starting.

Uninstall the nic from device manager. Check the box to delete the driver if it appears.
Restart the computer and let windows find the "new" hardware.


----------



## DavinAngel

Gcavan, I have deleted and then reinstalled the drivers...this didn't work 
Ammsnd, I plug the modem and cable in to my laptop, it works fine...however, my desktop for some reason cannot configure an IP, it says it can't contact my DHCP server...any ideas?


----------



## CCT

Who is your service provider?

If you right click on the Network Adapter in Control Panel, Network Connections, and then click properties, does Client for Microsoft Networks show up?


----------



## DavinAngel

CCT, yes client for microsoft networks shows up


----------



## DavinAngel

Haven't had a response in a while? Should I just do a system restore?


----------



## CCT

Poster at #28 pointed out an issue and asked a couple questions - did you follow up?



ammsnd said:


> before you go any further, Cable companies only give you one IP address to use. If you already have one assigned to your laptop then when you plug in the workstation or other pc you will not be able to get a second one. There is a configuration issue here that you are not addressing. The cable modem that you have does it give out an ip address like 192.... or do you get an external IP address like 67... or something like this from the pc that does get out? .................. Again Unless you had this setup before and had both working connecting to the internet then you should look at the equipment and make sure the cabling is connected correctly?.........


----------

